# The Windows 8 discussion thread



## sparx (Mar 28, 2011)

It may be too early to start a discussion thread for Windows 8, but currently we can do with the latest news and rumors that can be published here.

Later when the early builds are available for evaluation, information about those can be discussed here. Eventually evaluation of the final builds can be done and results posted.

So let the first news in!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Way too early to start...but let me get it started.....

A website which contains information -
Windows 8 Beta - Windows 8 news,Windows 8 rumors, Windows 8 downloads


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope it's light on pocket.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

^ thats the most unlikeliest thing to happen. Even Vista costs more than 5000 in all version. I think even xp costs 5-6 k

but we can hope for it can't we?


----------



## Garbage (Apr 3, 2011)

Windows 8 Secrets: Windows Explorer Ribbon

Within Windows | Windows 8 Secrets: Windows Explorer Ribbon

Windows 8 Welcome Screen And Windows Explorer Screenshots Leaked


----------



## Garbage (Apr 5, 2011)

Microsoft's Windows 8 and the 'I' word (Immersive) | ZDNet

*www.winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/windows-8-secrets-modern-reader-135788


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ thats the most unlikeliest thing to happen. Even Vista costs more than 5000 in all version. I think even xp costs 5-6 k
> 
> but we can hope for it can't we?



it will help bringing piracy down


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2011)

Yikes! Ribbon interface in Windows Explorer!  I am not sure, if I would like that. I hope they provide a way to disable it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

*Windows 8 App Store Screens Leaked !!!!*

Source- Windows 8 App Store Screens Leaked




> When you talk about an App Store, right now that usually points to something Apple-related. Apple would love the trademark to that name, but Amazon's fighting that with its own "Appstore" and so is Microsoft – possibly because it will have its own application store soon too.
> 
> A leaked screenshot published on ZDNet points to what looks like a Windows application called "Windows App Store." This new feature is believed to be in the works for Windows 8, but the screenshot appears as Windows 7 in theme. If Microsoft were to launch an App Store that will be integrated with Windows 8, it's likely that it will also offer it as an add-on to the growing Windows 7 base.




Damn!!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ thats the most unlikeliest thing to happen. Even Vista costs more than 5000 in all version. I think even xp costs 5-6 k
> 
> but we can hope for it can't we?



That's not true !

Vista is history, so we talk about Windows 7 : It starts from less then INR. 3000/- ( Oem )


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

No technical support. Not reccomended

Using oem copy for private use is also illegal


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

Oem copies are readily available at the Local shops for installing with new systems ( system builder packs  ). and its perfectly legal.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2011)

*[Toms] Windows 8 to Have Built-in PDF Reader*



> No more need for Adobe Reader or even Foxit.
> 
> We have another new Windows 8 feature to share. Soon, you may no longer need to install any extra software to view that ever popular PDF format, thanks to an integrated PDF reader called Modern Reader that will ship with Windows 8
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2011)

Inbuilt PDF reader! Hmmm. Looks like a progress in the right direction.
I hope Microsoft also think about a PDF printer as well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Inbuilt PDF reader! Hmmm. Looks like a progress in the right direction.
> I hope Microsoft also think about a PDF printer as well.


 This has been very slow. Linux already got it loong time back. I feel its no use giving it now because all ready such awesome programs are out for PDF reading.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This has been very slow. Linux already got it loong time back. I feel its no use giving it now because all ready such awesome programs are out for PDF reading.



^^ There are a lot of awesome programs for doing each tasks on Windows.
But I have noticed that each in-built tool is very well integrated with the OS. Like I have always preferred inbuilt Photo Viewer in place of let say, Picasa photo viewer.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 13, 2011)

Early Windows 8 build leaks to web | ZDNet

Sneak peak at leaked early Windows 8 build | ZDNet


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 13, 2011)

^Comment from a MS dev


> This is Milestone 1, which is old as hell. Win8 is well into Milestone 3, build numbers > 7980.
> 
> M1 has almost none of Win8's new features in it. Also, even if you did get a hold of an M3 build, even internal builds have most of the shiny features removed or disabled until beta release at least. MS learned a lot from the Longhorn leaks.
> 
> Please stop the sensationalism. It's stupid.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think a MS dev would comment so openly. Whatever build or Milestone Windows 8is we can't be sure until a formal news is out.


----------



## mavihs (Apr 15, 2011)

the fun will only begin when the beta version comes out!!!


----------



## sanjeev (Apr 15, 2011)

> Microsoft Windows 8 build 7995 leaks out again with Video



Guys what is this all about i am so confused..plesae make me clear...

Source: Microsoft Windows 8 build 7995 leaks out again with Video which shows New Logon Process | tech news and updates


----------



## Garbage (Apr 19, 2011)

Windows 8: Updating list of features to date | ZDNet


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2011)

More Proof of Windows 8 Facial Recognition Shows Up in API


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Very disappointed with Windows 8 preliminary news. Then again, you can't expect something revolutionary from Microsoft. Better look to Cupertino for that. Ya, I know Macs are filthy costly, but atleast they are cool.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 23, 2011)

@vartul : Please state some facts to support your statement ? 

What are you dissapointed with ? The technology ? the UI ? The User friendly system ? 




> Then again, you can't expect something revolutionary from Microsoft


 Really ? 

I would have answered that if your post count was something above 20.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

@shantanu Does one need to be an Ice Age forum member to be a Digit veteran? . Well,I'll be polite- I'm disappointed with the UI, The technology, and the Unfriendly system. As for Microsoft, read its History, you'll find that it is a long time thief(and yes, their first theft was from Apple, namely-The GUI). you can find it in the fasttrack on Apple(a few years ago).So I don't expect Innovative Ideas from Microsoft.Am I an Apple FanBoy? No.They get lots of things wrong,but atleast they are original.
Also, I can't state facts, since all these are rumors, and there is nothing on the official site. I can't afford a mac and use Windows,but that doesn't mean i have to like it.
Perhaps I sound too Offensive.My Apologies.Any Aggression is not intended towards you.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 23, 2011)

Windows 1.0 was the first OS to show color on a color monitor. MAC or any thing else was black and white till then. 

Actually when talking about GUI - first it was PARC then it was followed with first GUI centric system for Xerox 8010 Star Information System. Both Apple and Microsoft UI system took their ideas from Xerox based system and IBM's common user access specification. So no one is a thief, it's technology. 

In 1984, Multi-Tool Word was ported to the Apple's new Mac, and Microsoft has been publishing productivity software for the Mac ever since.

Microsoft released Excel 1.0 in 1985. Then it shipped PowerPoint 1.0 in 1987, which remained a Mac-only app until 1990.

Microsoft is still makes application for MAC and has been from the great history ever since.


What innovative ideas from Apple are you talking about ? 

Well, I like MAC for some reasons. But you are talking about Microsoft as Windows and not as a company. Microsoft has a long list of products that Apple never built & commonly borrowed from Microsoft. 

Well, I just want to say that Read the history right and don't accuse Microsoft for something they didn't do. Ofcourse you have a right to speak your open mind, but Talking about Windows 8 seems too early, as you haven't even seen a Beta.

PS : I know the Aggression is not for me


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2011)

Nobody's perfect, neither is Microsoft nor apple ;D


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

Vartul said:


> Ya, I know Macs are filthy costly, but atleast they are cool.


how so?

or should I say it's cool to hate Microsoft?


Vartul said:


> (and yes, their first theft was from Apple, namely-The GUI). you can find it in the fasttrack on Apple(a few years ago).So I don't expect Innovative Ideas from Microsoft.


Personally I don't really care about 'theft' 'copying ideas' et cetera if it gives me a better product. Anyways, I'd like to know your views on Apple taking everything from FreeBSD & OpenSource community in general and only giving back WebKit. (noteworthy)


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread should be shifted to the fight club. 
I wrote a really long answer and closed the tab stupidly, so here is a short version-
Microsoft did steal from apple(parc made a deal in which apple got the sole rights for the GUI,Microsoft through clever lawyers annuled the copyright(They copied,Apple sued,they got an out of court settlement and pushed an innocent looking clause in the contract that they wont copy anything copyrighted by apple in Windows 1.0. Then they copied it in Windows2.0.Apple lost the copyrights.)) Read the fasttrack, or if you're still skeptical, then next I'll quote from the fasttrack.

As far as producing software for apple goes, I know about it. That doesn't mean Apple &Microsoft are chummies.
Innovative Ideas from Apple? Are you kidding me?
Here goes-Lisa,mac,macbook,Newton(the first pda),Ipod,Iphone,Ipad,webcams on laptops(Yep,an Apple first,everyone else followed suit), Multi touch Interfaces(not an apple first ,but they got it right.)
I'm not so daft to assume that Windows is Microsoft's sole product. There is Xbox lineup,Zune(which bombed),Halo series(alright, this one gets me drooling),The Office suite,SilverLight etc etc.

As for talking about Windows 8 too early, who started this thread? Definitely I didn't. 

@ico- No,it isn't cool to hate Microsoft.I don't follow current fads,and I don't hate Microsoft.How can I, its a corporation, not an Individual.Its only that I like where Mr jobs is taking Apple, and I'm not too sure about the other Steve. 
Better product? that is a personal opinion.
As for Webkit and freeBSD, I profess Ignorance.I've been somewhat out of touch with Digit and net these few years,so I'll be thankful if you intimate me about this.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

Vartul said:


> Better product? that is a personal opinion.


I made a general statement there not related to any operating system or product.  Why argue about who copied what from whom? What does it exactly give us? Brownie points??


Vartul said:


> As for Webkit and freeBSD, I profess Ignorance.I've been somewhat out of touch with Digit and net these few years,so I'll be thankful if you intimidate me about this.


well, Mac OS X is actually powered by Darwin which traces its root back to FreeBSD. I mean, Apple is taking from these OpenSource projects and what is it giving back?

Atleast give us FLAC support in iPods and iTunes!!

PS: I'm a Mac OS X user.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

ico said:


> PS: I'm a Mac OS X user.



I envy you. 
You're right about arguing abt copying.I wouldn't have responded so, but for that line by shantanu- "I would have answered that if your post count was something above 20. " Well, Shantanu, you may answer that, no matter my post count.
Also, Apple is no saint.When did you see them giving something off for free?
Darwin is based on BSD? I thought it was based on Unix, and both OS X and Linux borrowed from Unix. Well, Perhaps I got confused :C_rabbit:


----------



## shantanu (Apr 24, 2011)

@vartul : Talking about innovation, Microsoft has a big line up of products that Apple can never get. I don't hate Apple, I like some products , but I am not a Fanboy.

The industry Leading software range from Microsoft is not new to anyone. 

Apple makes software that only run on their hardware. Can you legally install a MAC on a PC ? but you can Install Windows on a MAC. Microsoft makes lots of products for mac and the platform is ever expanding. Windows 7, XP , Server line up, SQL server , VS , silverlight, Xbox, Zune, Windows Phone 7 etc etc are the products we can talk about.

As far as IPAD is concerned, Microsoft has the Tablet PC platform from ages back. Windows Mobile platform was there from pocket PC ages. 
Microsoft Surface is something very innovative. Multi Touch in computing got a new dimension with Windows 7.
I don't want to comment on Steve Jobs as he is a success in my opinion. So is Steve Balmer. 

I appologize if you felt about the 20 post statement, but many users whose post count is too low troll.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

No bad blood(since i'm no troll.) Geddit? No? Well alright, its a poor joke. I respect your opinion, and I'm no Microsoft Hateboy either(guess I just invented a word).End Of Discussion.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2011)

i hope redmond is doing something drastic with win8. i dont want another vista.

if they had done a xp->win7, that would have been EPIC. but they bungled up vista, the win7-that-could-have-been


----------



## rockfella (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope they should make IE 9 as default in it, along with JAVA and flash player. That would be great. 


vineet369 said:


> Inbuilt PDF reader! Hmmm. Looks like a progress in the right direction.
> I hope Microsoft also think about a PDF printer as well.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 25, 2011)

is ie9 usable? frankly, i tend to delete iexplore.exe using unlocker every time is install windows.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 25, 2011)

@doomgiver : it's so nice to know that your Windows 7 Installation comes with IE9 pre loaded. BTW which company makes your Windows ? Microsoft is it ? The Windows 7 I use comes with IE8 pre-loaded. & if you don't need IE , Go to control panel -> Programs and features -> Turn Windows features on or OFF -> uncheck Internet Explorer box and it gets turned off. 

Many times I wonder people complaining about Windows and Products from Microsoft. How many of them use genuine software.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

shantanu said:


> Many times I wonder people complaining about Windows and Products from Microsoft. How many of them use genuine software.


I'll have to agree with this.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 25, 2011)

shantanu said:


> @doomgiver : it's so nice to know that your Windows 7 Installation comes with IE9 pre loaded.



 where did i say that?!?!?!



shantanu said:


> BTW which company makes your Windows ? Microsoft is it ? The Windows 7 I use comes with IE8 pre-loaded. & if you don't need IE , Go to control panel -> Programs and features -> Turn Windows features on or OFF -> uncheck Internet Explorer box and it gets turned off.



no thanks, i prefer it quick and dirty.
*quietly opens control panel*



shantanu said:


> Many times I wonder people complaining about Windows and Products from Microsoft. How many of them use genuine software.



keep wondering baby:glass_babyeyes:


----------



## sygeek (Apr 25, 2011)

*A tweet from Windows 8 Center site says that Windows 8 M3 got leaked on a private FTP
**i110.photobucket.com/albums/n85/MoHaMeDYoUsRi/2a7130b7.jpg

*Windows 8 Build 797x screenshots show new out-of-box experience (OOBE)*

YouTube - Windows 8 Build 7955 - Demo


----------



## Vyom (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ Screenshots looks damn real and futuristic


----------



## sygeek (Apr 25, 2011)

*Windows 8 Milestone 2 Build 7955 Leaked* and is now available publicly for download. The download is verified to be working. Looks like the new interface is the "Metro UI" featured in WP7 series.

@vineet369 : Yeah the new interface looks sweet! I'm glad they abandoned the aero interface.

*Update *: The other source says the build is actually Pre-M3 instead of M2 which makes sense because M3 builds were supposed to be 7951+

*Update 2*: The leak is currently available on private ftp servers.

*Leaked by* : BetaArchive
_You can download the leaked build if you have ftp access on their site_

*It is not recommended you download any of the leaks and wait till the beta version is released. Indulging in such activities will be illegal and might result in drastic consequences*


----------



## Garbage (Apr 26, 2011)

> In Windows 7, Microsoft added a new Personalization interface, allowing users to customize their desktops as they wished. But a few obvious features were missing, and in Windows 8, the company is finally filling in the gaps. Today’s revelation is one such feature: The ability to automatically configure the color of Aero elements, like the Start Menu, Windows Explorer windows, and the taskbar based on the desktop wallpaper.



Read More: Within Windows | Windows 8 Secrets: Aero Auto-Colorization


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Yeah the new interface looks sweet! I'm glad they abandoned the aero interface.



Don't judge the beta from (not even) pre-alpha bro!
I don't think, Aero is going to go away that easily!


----------



## sygeek (Apr 26, 2011)

@vineet369 I know they are not going to completely remove the aero UI. You can see in the screenshots that the logon interface uses Metro UI (used in WP7 series). As far as what I can say from this, is that they may have plans to replace the aero UI with the metro UI in some more features of the OS. They may partially abandon aero UI, not completely as of yet


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2011)

another demo...the UI would be heavy on processor and RAM


----------



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> another demo...the UI would be heavy on processor and RAM



Wow.. another preview of next gen of the OS! 
Now this is the kind of interface, where Core i series of processors would really help, and would be necessary!


----------



## sygeek (Apr 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> another demo...the UI would be heavy on processor and RAM


That looks like a concept. It would be great if they actually implement it in the future


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2011)

The UI is simply awesome...but i think this OS will be a bit overpriced as I don't think Microsoft would want to wipe out Win7 sales coz of this...


----------



## sygeek (Apr 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. another preview of next gen of the OS!
> Now this is the kind of interface, where Core i series of processors would really help, and would be necessary!


I-series processors are necessary in real life nowadays, unless all you do is just surf the web. They're a luxury in some cases and a NEED in some.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2011)

the ui is great, not in your face, like 7.
i have a 15 inch screen and the bar takes up a good proportion of space.
it'd be good to have a nice out of the way interface


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

*Windows 8 Build 7959 build (x64) leaked* a few minutes ago, is now available for download publicly. You can download it from BA's private ftp servers ATM if you have access to it.
(NOT AT ALL RECOMMENDED, But even if you did download it, don't worry, you won't get caught  but you will still be involved in an illegal activity.)

[URL="*www.betaarchive.com/screenshots/index.php?load=Windows%208%20Build%207959]*Screenshots*[/URL]


> Microsoft Windows 8 (”Windows 8” 6.2.7959.0) (Enterprise) (m3)
> ISO Size: 2.87GB (3,229,550,592 bytes)
> ISO MD5: 99375D7782027CBF2E70F5D0F8648406


_This is the only information available currently ATM, additional information will be updated after a couple of hours._


----------



## lalam (May 1, 2011)

Well the UI is pretty impressive but i wonder how far will one have to upgrade to run it smoothly? Also this will be darn pricey!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Previewing Windows 8™: Article by Julie Larson-Green.

[YOUTUBE]p92QfWOw88I[/YOUTUBE]
@4:18 - This is just been a small taste of what we are gonna be showing over the next year (i.e. 2012)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Some News =
AppleInsider | Microsoft demonstrates Windows 8 with HTML5 apps


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

_off-topic comment_
I lol'd..Why is an Apple-news site writing articles about Windows 8?


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> _off-topic comment_
> I lol'd..Why is an Apple-news site writing articles about Windows 8?


Apple hardware can run Windows. That's why.



SyGeek said:


> Previewing Windows 8™: Article by Julie Larson-Green.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p92QfWOw88I[/YOUTUBE]
> @4:18 - This is just been a small taste of what we are gonna be showing over the next year (i.e. 2012)


This looks really really good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

Windows 8 is revamped Windows 7


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2011)

yes. Good that Microsoft is giving two layered UI. the newer Metro UI like design for those who use touch displays and like the tiled UI from WP7 and the traditional UI for Margo generation.

What I really want to see is one app for all platforms (windows for PC/tablet/phone) like how Apple is doing right now.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Windows 8 is revamped Windows 7



... which was revamped mighty Vista....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Garbage said:
			
		

> ... which was revamped mighty Vista...


 which was bloated, destroyed of xp
really win 8 is of no use so early


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

windows 8 is win7 phone OS on pc.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Previewing Windows 8™: Article by Julie Larson-Green.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p92QfWOw88I[/YOUTUBE]
> @4:18 - This is just been a small taste of what we are gonna be showing over the next year (i.e. 2012)



Love the UI.. its gorgeous


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2011)

^^Yup..!! It would be really nice to have something like this


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> which was bloated, destroyed of xp
> really win 8 is of no use so early





Garbage said:


> ... which was revamped mighty Vista....


Isn't it too early to form a decision. Windows 8 still needs a year of development until it is released as a final version. Don't you think that timeline is HUGE for a major development. Just because the UI is similar in some places, don't think that it has the same features too.

I remembered a guy (trying to be cool by forming a unique decision) crapping about Windows 7 beta  got hugely humiliated when Windows 7 was a success. Just make sure you don't get to be one of him.


----------



## N0x (Jun 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Previewing Windows 8™: Article by Julie Larson-Green.
> [YOUTUBE]p92QfWOw88I[/YOUTUBE]
> @4:18 - This is just been a small taste of what we are gonna be showing over the next year (i.e. 2012)





ico said:


> This looks really really good.





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Love the UI.. its gorgeous



Definitely its unique eye-candy but I' dunno how well it'll gel with the keyboard+mouse combo?? Swiping with the mouse isn't really a plausibility!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks quite impressive. But they are using HTML5 technology? That's great but what's up really? I thought they'll prefer .NET/Silverlight?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Looks quite impressive. But they are using HTML5 technology? That's great but what's up really? I thought they'll prefer .NET/Silverlight?



maybe microsoft's learning... the compliant ways of the world


----------



## sparx (Jun 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Dz1LbukC9dc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft abandoned it's only community of .NET developers, just like that. Abracadarbra...and there goes .NET. I wonder how humiliated the devs must have felt. Real mature guys, real mature...
The parting of Linux and Mono | ITworld


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

If they put the same OS on the desktop and the tablet then they have a very strong contender here. Personally I am waiting for the Win 8 tablets. 

Is it coming our in Q1 2012?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 7, 2011)

^Not sure about the beta, but the final version is probably releasing near the end of 2012. Microsoft have given hidden clues to this info.



SyGeek said:


> *@4:18 - This is just been a small taste of what we are gonna be showing over the next year (i.e. 2012)*


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

Why Microsoft has made developers horrified about coding for Windows 8


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2011)

Microsoft hints at Windows 8 release date | News | TechRadar UK


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 16, 2011)

MS is using HTML5+ JavaScript for Windows 8 development. What about the developers who spent years in coding and learning the Microsoft technologies?

Should developers be scared of what Windows 8 will bring?


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2011)

> MS is using HTML5+ JavaScript for Windows 8 development.



LOL> windows 8 is OS and it supports HTML5 and JS. its not like OS is made using HTML5 or JS.  Infact you can not make any OS using HTML5 and JS. its for web development.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 16, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> LOL> windows 8 is OS and it supports HTML5 and JS. its not like OS is made using HTML5 or JS.  Infact you can not make any OS using HTML5 and JS. its for web development.



You got it wrong, buddy! Nobody can create an OS with web development languages. They need to use programming languages like C, C++ or Java.
I was pointing out that the guys at Microsoft are using HTML5 + JavaScript heavily for developing the applications. It seems they will force developers to use HTML & JavaScript for apps development. What about their .NET and other technologies? They haven't given any information about that.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes indeed windows 8 developed on top of HTML5 and JavaScript. "Actually The INTERFACE sits on top of Windows 7"

People who saw the preview event confirms that the INTERFACE sits on Windows 7.

Anyways,

But what happens to third party softwares ? 

Will the need for re-developing existing software to make it work on Windows 8 be re-engineered ?

The Answer to all this is here : 

Microsoft Teaches Developers the ins and outs of Windows 8 :


Get the complete picture of Windows 8 here:


----------



## Garbage (Jun 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7MnEndww2YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

Garbage that video is not working.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2011)

Garbage, just put 7MnEndww2YQ part between [NOPARSE] [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE][/NOPARSE]

Fixed for ya anyway.

[YOUTUBE]7MnEndww2YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2011)

Two long video for me to watch! 
Can someone summarize for me?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Two long video for me to watch!


LOL just one. Both are the same.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2011)

Oops.. I meant, *Too *Long!  
Anyway, might watch today, in today's lazy sunday afternoon!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Garbage, just put 7MnEndww2YQ part between [NOPARSE] [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE][/NOPARSE]
> 
> Fixed for ya anyway.



Thanks. Didn't know much about youtube tag.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

Windows 8 M3 Build 7989 is leaked, it's almost close to the beta build. For the rest of the information, you'll have to Google.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 30, 2011)

I have something For you ->
What's coming in Windows 8? | bit-tech.net


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

Windows 8 to feature stripped-down kernel, built-in virtualization


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you, m$, for shafting us where it hurts.
i cant believe the direction they are taking.

wtf are those big square thingies??? i dont want some stupid, iPoop inspired interface to dirty up my computer. what happened to the "if you want it, click it" mentality? 
if i want to tweet something, i'll just click on the relevalent taskbar icon, and VOILA!!! I CAN TWEET!!!

there is no need of a "special" twitter bar or whereabouts.
m$ thinks of us as morons, who are so stupid that we forget what stuff does what, so they are trying to "improve" the ui so that we can find our stuff faster. methinks they are idiots too, messing around with a tried and tested arrangement for a souped up windows mobile ui.

very bad, m$, very bad. im gonna stick with win7 for a long, long time.

m$ should stick to what they make best, products that suck, ie, vacuum cleaners.

EDIT:
but the virtualization thing is a damned good idea.


----------

